

Re-Thinking Engineering Education - khetarpal
http://khetarpal.org/2013/06/01/re-thinking-engineering-education/

======
demian
But engineering is not just product design.

A solution to a problem that requires engineering expertise may be a hack of
an already developed technical system.

Engineering, at least in a traditional sense, is more about applying science
to solve problems and design technical solutions, not just making new
products.

